# Meet Bailey



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

This is Bailey. She is not my Kitten










She lives on the other side of this fence.










It does not stop her from visiting.










Today she found the catnip patch.










And had a blast.










Isn't she adorable?


----------



## Meezer_lover (Apr 19, 2011)

Definitely adorable! So she belongs to your neighbor?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes she belongs to the neighbors. She is a mostly outside cat and likes to climb through or over the fence to come play with my dog when my neighbors are at work during the day.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

O.M.G.

I'd want to steal her. I wouldn't, but boy, I'd sure let her in the house all she wanted and I'd play with her and take pictures and feed her and let her sleep there.

Wait. Would that be stealing, or just being very, _very_ neighborly??


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Ohhh Bailey is adorable!!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

What a cute cat!! =D


----------



## Lillie (May 19, 2011)

Bailey is gorgeous, she shares the same namy as my ragdoll only that in my case Bailey is a neutered boy. Wonder what breed she is?


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Beans (Apr 25, 2011)

I love her!


----------



## Morquinn (May 2, 2011)

Aww she looks like my Jade as a kitten (a cat I had when I was younger) I dont see how people could have outside kittens like that, I would be too afraid it would be stolen or run-away or hit by a car!


----------



## sherryv02 (May 12, 2011)

she is adorable!


----------



## rachjean430 (May 24, 2011)

marie73 said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> I'd want to steal her. I wouldn't, but boy, I'd sure let her in the house all she wanted and I'd play with her and take pictures and feed her and let her sleep there.
> 
> Wait. Would that be stealing, or just being very, _very_ neighborly??



Hahahaha.
My thoughts exactly.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

marie73 said:


> O.M.G.
> 
> I'd want to steal her. I wouldn't, but boy, I'd sure let her in the house all she wanted and I'd play with her and take pictures and feed her and let her sleep there.
> 
> Wait. Would that be stealing, or just being very, _very_ neighborly??


Oh, don't be silly, Marie. It is perfectly OK for her to have a caring Auntie next door


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

Bailey is half siamese. I have another pic to post later if i have some time. I also need add a few more pics of my own cats to the album.

Bailey is mostly outside due to the small child in the house has developed allergies to her. But they feed, shelter, provide vet care and play with her. She also has my yard to be in, and seems to delight is following the dog around.

plus I am home all day and work out in the garden so she likes to play here during the day and is not without total supervision.. Tho I may end up letting her come indoors and forget about letting her out again. <jk>


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

BotanyBlack said:


> Tho I may end up letting her come indoors and forget about letting her out again. *<jk>*


No, you're not...


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

my4kitties said:


> No, you're not...


Prove it :wink


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

BotanyBlack said:


> Prove it :wink


I didn't see this until you linked this in your other post about Bailey.  Now's your chance to "letting her come in and forgetting to let her back out again". 

Heck, that's what I'd do... lol!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

I am sure that she is so smart that she could open your door and close it all on her own, so that when she got trapped in your house you had an excuse!

Since the kitty will never be able to be an inside kitty may you could offer to take her in and they could have some visiting priviledges.


----------



## MissyCat (Mar 7, 2011)

adorable. love the "picture story" lol


----------



## its.alice (Jun 15, 2011)

You could seriously offer them money for her, and let them visit, that way the kitten could be safer.

I'd be more worried about the seahawks and nuclear-sized crows we have around here. I'm glad you only have a couple terran things to worry about. We've got aerial **** here too.


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

its.alice said:


> I'd be more worried about the seahawks and nuclear-sized crows we have around here. I'm glad you only have a couple terran things to worry about. We've got aerial **** here too.


Only aerials I would worry about around here are the Great-horned Owls and the Red-Tailed hawks. She stays pretty close to my dog though so that is a good thin. I would worry more about the nighttime critters. my dog comes in at night.


----------

